# Ozzy was neutered this week - what happened!?



## alc31180 (Mar 30, 2010)

He was just picked up from the vet 15 minutes ago. He was in such joy to see us. We were on the drive home and he started snarling and howling in the car. He then bit my wife twice, and attempted to bite me. 

Once we got out of the vehicle he was his normal self.

What happened here?

Any insight?

I am a little annoyed and concerned, and my wife is terrified.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

could he be in pain? Or maybe just really traumatized from the whole thing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A reaction to the anesthesia?


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> A reaction to the anesthesia?


That was my first thought.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

When we got Sigurd neutered, he was really odd for about a day. He would make funny noises, growl and snarl at dogs going by our house, howl on the top floor of our house. I called the Vet and she said it was most likely the anesthesia, and to give it 24 hours. He was fine the next morning!


----------



## Aescleah (Mar 28, 2008)

i hope the bites were not serious is your wife ok

Ashley


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> A reaction to the anesthesia?


I'll third that thought. He may have been in pain in the car if he was in a bad position also.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My husband had day surgery once. On the drive home he was totally unbearable. Even attempted to jump out of the truck while we were moving. Then he'd dose off. Then he'd jump like we were in a head on collision and scream to me about my driving. He couldn't eat after the surgery (it was on his throat) and kept screaming he wanted potatoe soup. 

The next day he didn't remember a thing regarding the entire day. I assume the same thing could happen to dogs as well.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

You may also want to check the stitches and make sure none were ripped out getting in the vehicle.

Anesthesia is a real possibility.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Lilie said:


> My husband had day surgery once. On the drive home he was totally unbearable. Even attempted to jump out of the truck while we were moving. Then he'd dose off. Then he'd jump like we were in a head on collision and scream to me about my driving. He couldn't eat after the surgery (it was on his throat) and kept screaming he wanted potatoe soup.
> 
> The next day he didn't remember a thing regarding the entire day. I assume the same thing could happen to dogs as well.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
lol! i can almost picture him leaning out the window panting too. Also, i love potato soup and would probably be yelling the same thing. haha.

Id imagine its like being really really drunk. I rescued an underweight min-pin once (cujo!). His family no longer wanted him and left him outside almost all the time. I paid to get him fixed and gave him to a forever family. Unfortunately, he only had one descended testicle and had a harder operation. even after putting weight on him he was still thin so the anesthetic was really, really strong. He fell around everywhere, and barked at a chair for 20 mins. I felt bad but couldn't help but laugh at the little stumbling guy acting SUPER tough. He straighted up the next day. I'd wait a day before worrying


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Anesthesia makes people do funny (Or in this case harmful) things, most likely dogs as well. When I was much younger and had my wisdom teeth out, I was coming to from the anesthesia and completely out of it, slap happy. I couldn't talk, and of course was in no state to drive, so my Mother was there to pick me up at the time. I motioned with my hands to give me a pen and paper so that I could write down what I wanted to say, so she got me what I wanted and I ended up writing something to the effect of:

"This is awesome, can we do it again? Let's do this every week! Oh man, this is great!"

I mean, really, who wants to continually get teeth removed from their mouth? I still have the pieces of paper, I found them recently, I kept them for hilarity's sake.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh wow.

It must be the anesthesia. I had to have my appendix removed and my mom said I was acting very looney after the surgery. I don't remember a thing. I had seizures also and they gave me some sleepy medicine, if it was anesthesia then it wasn't alot, it just made me sleepy, and my mom and dad said I almost fell over about 5 times, I kept mumbling and talking about weird things. I don't remember that either.lol

Oh, I don't have epilepsy. My seizures were caused by my hormones going crazy.No joke.lol.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lilie said:


> My husband had day surgery once. On the drive home he was totally unbearable. Even attempted to jump out of the truck while we were moving. Then he'd dose off. Then he'd jump like we were in a head on collision and scream to me about my driving. He couldn't eat after the surgery (it was on his throat) and kept screaming he wanted potatoe soup.
> 
> The next day he didn't remember a thing regarding the entire day. I assume the same thing could happen to dogs as well.


 I've had a few surgeries and I can relate. They tie my arms when I come out of it now, because I literally come out swinging.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny, ROFL. 


Lilie said:


> My husband had day surgery once. On the drive home he was totally unbearable. Even attempted to jump out of the truck while we were moving. Then he'd dose off. Then he'd jump like we were in a head on collision and scream to me about my driving. He couldn't eat after the surgery (it was on his throat) and kept screaming he wanted potatoe soup.
> 
> The next day he didn't remember a thing regarding the entire day. I assume the same thing could happen to dogs as well.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I know that some animals (people included) will get aggressive when they come out of anesthesia to varying degrees. Maybe that's what it was?

Have you ever seen the demon cat on YouTube, Burger & Fries? I think that was because he was coming out of anesthesia. lol


----------



## iceblulady (May 13, 2010)

We just had our 10 month GSD Nero fixed on May 27th. He was happy to see us and was good in the car and at home. He just slept all day and ate a little bit of food. He actually slept for a couple days. 
We did not have any issues at all with him. He does back on the 7th to get his follow up.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

what I found when I googled (although I too suspected the anesthesia...I know my son had a very rough time coming out of it):

"Spay and neuter aftercare for dogs will guide you on what to expect when you bring your dog home from the clinic after he/she is altered. 

The vet or vet tech will tell you that your dog will be groggy after surgery, experiencing a "hang-over" of sorts from the anesthesia. As such he may be a little agitated or aggressive. No, this is not a Jekyl-Hyde behavior as a result of the surgery. Your pet will be back to himself when the anesthesia leaves his system entirely."

"When the dog returns home from the vet clinic — usually about 8 hours after surgery — he will be groggy. Some dogs vomit after surgery due to the general anesthesia. Other dogs get aggressive, especially with other pets. 


How to Prepare for a Dog Neutering Surgery: Make the Neutered Dog's Recovery Easier with Proper Preparations


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Reaction to anesthesia? A dog going under general should never be sent home before a whole 24 hrs post-op exactly for that reason. Was your pupper discharged soon after he woke up? That's crazy... I'm sorry this happened to you and I hope your wife can heal from the trauma.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

My vet performs surgery in the morning...and you pick your pet up in the late afternoon. I think this is pretty common...as most clinics do not have staff overnight...so they are better off being home where they can be monitored.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Wow... Our VTH (where our puppers go) as well as all the clinics in town will not release a dog that has been under gen. before a 24 hr time point. That's pretty shocking. Sheesh...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When we got Molly spayed she was really sleepy.lol. My mom thought it was peaceful and quiet and loved it. But then Molly was back to her self before we knew it she was zooming around the yard.lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Baby Byron said:


> Wow... Our VTH (where our puppers go) as well as all the clinics in town will not release a dog that has been under gen. before a 24 hr time point. That's pretty shocking. Sheesh...


When I had my Golden altered, the clinic wouldn't release him unless I had a kennel to carry him home in, and I had to keep him kenneled for 24 hours. I was allowed to take him out for light exercise during potty breaks. I thought that it was to limit his movement due to the surgery. I suspect it was also due to any personality changes. 

During a short potty break, my daughter had him in the pasture next to the barn. He stopped to sit for a minute and my daughter knelt down beside him to give him some love. The neighbor's Rottie saw them and mistook them for a strange animal in the pasture. She came over the fence and was headed straight for them. I hollered for her to stand up - which she did and the Rottie stopped and headed back over the fence. The poor Golden however just laid over flat. I went running over thinking he had passed or fainted. But he was just resting - got right back up. Hubby said that our poor Golden saw the Rottie and wanted to die because we took his testicles :crazy:.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

When I got 6 teeth pulled, the orthodontist gave me something lol. On the way home, my mom said that I was horrible. I demanded to go into the pet store. So when my grandma went into TJ Maxx, my mom brought me in. She said that I was talking to everyone. Even a really cute boy, that works there. I guess I was having a blast. I kept pulling out the gauze in my mouth, and almost passed out in the pet store.

I couldn't imagine what anesthesia would do to a dog.

I am excited because I'm going back to get 4 adult teeth removed. (I have shark teeth lol) And then I get braces! And then my wisdom teeth pulled. I personally can't wait!


----------

